# brute force msd help



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

hi im about to purchase a msd off of ebay for a good price. i want max perfrmance out of it though when i get it and dont want to settle for the stock 10 settings. does anyone have a vfj map for a 2008-11 brute force 750 with 2 inch snorkels (mimb snrks), stock air filter, stock exhaust. and another for later when i get a muzzy pro.

i just want the best for my brute.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You need to contact John for a tune I don't think he would like for his hard work to be put out there for free as far as his tune....I love it, I had a power commander before and it doesn't come close


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> You need to contact John for a tune I don't think he would like for his hard work to be put out there for free as far as his tune....I love it, I had a power commander before and it doesn't come close


Agreed if you want a vfj tune then support him and buy the msd from him.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

I would but I only have 300 bucks and his is 400

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

I like John a lot and will be sending my primary and secondary clutches in soon to him and after August I am going to buy a muzzy from him. It's not like I'm not supporting him its just that cash is tight.

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

Can you just send it to me out of generosity in a pm  (money under the table haha)

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

Seriously I am asking with all the emotion I can give over a message, could you please pm me a map for my setups above if you have any. Anyone. If y'all will buy my hmf penland off my hands for 100 bucks ill buy it directly from him though.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

On Kawieriders.com vfj said himself that mapping is free so if anyone wants to send me a map for the msd... Please


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It is free when you purchase it from HIM just call him he can email them


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

He wont email them ive already tried that I woulda got the msd through him but IMO he wants too much for them I found them for 260 online and vfj will tune it for 50 if I send it to him plus shipping which is still cheaper just takes a lil longer... just so somebody dont take what I said the wrong way in no way am I bashing or talking bad about john I love his work and plan on doing more business as well as a few of my buddys with him I just think his msd price is a lil high

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

i just tlked to him as well but in the end his is cheaper because its 50 per map. i need one for stock exhaust, vfj clutch mod; muzzy exhaust, vfj clutch mod; and then one for a hi peroffrmance air filter for those exhausts if that matters

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

still 260 plus over 100 dollars in maps makes the price the same


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

He told me as many as I needed but I only want one for my setup Ill tweek it 
to make more maps later
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

